# Intellivision emulator for android?



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I just want to ask one thing, does anyone know if there is a intellivision emulator for android?
I remember seeing one on the Google play store a long time ago, but I don't see it anymore...


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 6, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.libsdl.jzintv4droid&hl=en


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 6, 2014)

You know Android games are bad when people start asking for Intellivision emulators.


----------

